# Gotta brag...



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Just got on the elevator to take Hunter out, and it stopped at the floor right below mine. A woman got on with three little girls. They were all over the elevator, Hunter just stood there. They noticed him, asked to pet him, I said yes of course. Three little girls ALL over Hunter, petting him, hugging his neck, giggling and laughing and touching him all over. He was so calm, so gentle, gave each girl a kiss and wagged his tail for them. I watched him, but zero signs of stress as usual... just a calm, happy boy. We got out of the elevator with them, they kept hugging him, then he tried to follow them down the hallway. He was so calm and lovey with the kids. They loved him!

Overheard the mother before I exited the building, "Wow, he was such a nice doggy eh?" and one little girl say "I was sad, but not anymore! I love him!"

So grateful for Hunter... so grateful I can't say enough... After years of working with problem shelter dogs, years of handling and working with dogs with tons of issues, he is a breath of fresh air. So grateful. He's such a good boy.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a nice story! Thanks


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, after dealing with all of the problem dogs and bless you for doing that-I'd say you deserve this wonderful, calm dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good boy for showing them how it's done


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Good boy Hunter! 

We usually get those reactions from kids/parents also, I *love* it! Makes me so happy!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

To have a dog like yours is a blessing. Congratulations!


----------

